# Tourist Visa Extension?



## SattvaM (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi! I am American Citizen and automatically stay 90 days in Portugal. I want to stay longer though as I also have some medical appointments that I want to attend to. How can I extend my visa? Or can I fly quickly to London for a day or 2 and return to Portugal for a new stamp? Recommendations are much appreciated. Obrigada


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you can get a 90 day extension but you should find the info you need (in official format) on the Govt website at sef.pt & it has an English language option at the top right.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

SattvaM said:


> Or can I fly quickly to London for a day or 2 and return to Portugal for a new stamp? Recommendations are much appreciated. Obrigada


You get 90 days out of 180 in the Schengen Zone. Leaving the zone by going to London stops your days count. Returning restarts the count, it doesn't give you a new 90.


----------



## SattvaM (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you travelling-man and dancebert! Very helpful. I will call the SEF and see about getting an extension for my medical treatment as I read that this is also possible.


----------

